# 1968 Sears Super 12 Battery and blades



## clamdigger (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi all,
I need a new battery for my tractor.......( I think) I just bought a tractor with a battery. It had been sitting over the winter, but to start it, it needed to be jumped. I put the battery on a trickle charge, and the charger showed it was fully charged rather quickly. I put it on the tractor, tried to start it but it gave me a slow turn, then that was it.....DOA. 
What size battery should I buy? I will take the old battery with me, but who knows if it is correct. I don't need anything fancy......
Also, I need new blades,,,,,,I have either a 48 or 49" deck,,,,,I've heard of Gator blades. Any other suggestions?
Thank you,
Clamdigger


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

to find the correct battery for your craftsman tractor use this link and search by model. Interstate makes great lawn and garden machinery batteries! Lawn & Garden Batteries - Interstate Batteries


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

HYDROGUARDIAN16 said:


> to find the correct battery for your craftsman tractor use this link and search by model. Interstate makes great lawn and garden machinery batteries! Lawn & Garden Batteries - Interstate Batteries


 Good call HYDROGUARDIAN16, and also if i might mention advance autoparts has some pretty good power equipment batteries as well. I would say for the blades mymowerparts.com or jackssmallengines.com are 2 i know of.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Id invest in a good quality higher CCA battery - ive been thru the route of buying small batteries for my machines, all to have them fail after a couple years. I would suggest a battery over 400 CCA( cold cranking amps)- im running 600 CCA's and up. Reason being is its more power availible, the battery wont drain out as fast when starting, specially in cold weather- it wont suck all the power from the battery either, causing its eventual demise prematurely. Check and or replace the starter cables- theyre the biggest draw of current as well if theyre corroded or old.

Along with that- when you buy a new battery- ask for a battery that just came in- most stores try n sell you one laying around for years and its near dead already ( they have date stickers) - also have them check the voltage - should be around 12-14 volts just sitting there - any less then its probably not going to last.

I went to TSC and saw a set of gator blades on clearance for like $10 for my 42" decked 2003 murray - they cut pretty good, only reason i did get them was they were too cheep to not get em. As long as you keep the blades lightly sharpened ( no need for a razor edge) and free from rock dings, any set should be fine .


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I will try and find some helpful links if i can or any info that will help plus there will be other members that will have alot of info also.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I dont know if this helps but you can decide. Sears Parts Sheets


----------



## clamdigger (Mar 22, 2011)

*sears suburban or super 12 battery and blades*

Hi All,
Thank you for your help. Phase 1 sort of complete.
I bought a battery with 275 CCA.........

But here's my sad tale of woe......I bought the tractor on Sat. it was running when I went to pick it up. The gentleman said he had to jump it because it sat over the winter and the battery was low. I brought the tractor home and for the heck of it tried to start it. It cranked very slowly and no start. I attributed that to the low battery. I charged it up, hooked it up, same result, slow crank, and no start. I went out and bought a new battery with more CCA (275) . It was fully charged, I hooked it up, same result. I then took my marine battery that was fully charged, and tried to jump it from that, same result. I haven't tried jumping it from a running vehicle yet...geeze I've jumped diesel trucks from a battery in a vehicle that wasn't running.....
What am I doing wrong? Any suggestions? Could it be the generator? I'm wondering why it started one day from a jump and not the next day?
Thanks for any help,
Clamdigger


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Hmm, check the wire connections- for a fluke, pull the plug and see how easy the motor turns over. Could be anything from a bad connection to a weak starter/generator.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

dangeroustoys56 said:


> Hmm, check the wire connections- for a fluke, pull the plug and see how easy the motor turns over. Could be anything from a bad connection to a weak starter/generator.


 :ditto: That would be the usual suspects, and or a valve out of adjustment.


----------



## clamdigger (Mar 22, 2011)

*mission accomplished, but I am a knucklehead*

Hi guys......

I appreciate all of the great advice.......The reason I bought a battery with 275 CCA is because I was so anxious to get one, I went to the closest auto parts store ( Sears is no longer here) anf that was the best I could find. The next one will be the one you suggested dangeroustoy , it makes sense.

Well, I am happy to say my engine starting solution was a simple one, but I feel like a knucklehead for not figuring it out. With all of your help though, I learned about alot of different ascpects and scenarios...thank you all.

The culprit was a loose belt of all things !!!
She starts with no effort and purrs like a kitten :lmao:

Now to get both of them off the truck, and switch the mower deck,,,,,
Thanks again everyone !
Clamdigger


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

clamdigger said:


> Hi guys......
> 
> I appreciate all of the great advice.......The reason I bought a battery with 275 CCA is because I was so anxious to get one, I went to the closest auto parts store ( Sears is no longer here) anf that was the best I could find. The next one will be the one you suggested dangeroustoy , it makes sense.
> 
> ...



Glad we could help thats what we are here for. Good to hear it was something simple.


----------

